# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Bequia Gets Best New Hotel Listing for 2009

## johnday

Hi everyone
Click on the link below to read an article about the best new hotels for 2009. Not surprising but Bequia gets on the list.
http://www.ibtimes.com/contents/2009...est-hotels.htm
JCD

----------

